# Pup with No pedigree to hunt



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I think you're asking a bit too much of him at this age. He's just a baby, he has a very short attention span. Keep the retrieving short and fun, you want him to love it. I'd suggest rewarding with affection instead of treats. My boy doesn't have any hunting titles in his pedigree either, but he's a fabulous retriever in the field and he loves it.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

My 2 year old also doesn't have any hunting pedigree but we are currently starting field training. With the retrieving, the trainer said to keep it short. Only 3-5 retrieves (fewer if longer retrieves, more if they're short) per session. The purpose is try to keep the dog left with wanting more. Don't want to get to the point where they get bored and don't want to do it any more.

And I wouldn't worry about it at that age. He's still a baby and they have short attention spans. Just have fun with him for now and don't overthink it at this point.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Here he is after his first big hunt, at just under a year old.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

You might also want to do some retrieves with him using a bird wing (ie. duck, goose). You might see his prey drive and retrieves kick in a bit more than with a ball.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

jeff.d.todd said:


> Hello,
> 
> We have our first Golden. A 12 wk old male who is awesome. He is well behaved and does everything pretty well, except retrieve. We can get about 5-10 retrieves with the tennis ball before he moves on.
> 
> ...


You're asking too much too soon. 

The retrieve itself IS the reward.

Use the treats for performing the obedience aspects correctly (Here, Heel, and Sit).


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

wow - my puppy is 8 months old and we only do about 6 to 7 retrieves a day per weekend. I am also not a believer in treats for field training.


----------



## jeff.d.todd (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I appreciate the input!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Jeff if you're new to retrieving be sure to invest in some instructional tapes and books. For puppies with new trainers, "Sound Beginnings" DVD by Jackie Mertens (google Topbrass Goldens) is EXCELLENT and covers all the basics. 
Don't worry about his pedigree. There are plenty of goldens with amazing pedigrees who can't hunt their way out of a paper bag. The inverse is also true 
At this age you're lucky to get 5 retrieves in one sitting. They have very limited attention spans. Best of luck!


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 21, 2015)

over thinking it. keep the retriving simple and sweet build that desire. if you can locate some live pigeons get a few and see what the pup does with birds all you are looking for is to see if the pup likes birds. and also keep the obedience and field work seperate at this time. i work with my 13.5 week old in the yard on obedience with a fun bumper here and there just to break up the ob but when i go to a field to train the older dog the pup is there to retrieve he gets to run around not steady all i want is him running hard and putting his face on bumpers from a thrower in the field. 

everything at this level is about success and fun!!!

also if it helps my oldest dog is 3.5yo and needs 2 passes for her HRCH title and is a hunting machine, everyone that hunts with her is impressed and i get invited on more hunts because of her than i ever did before i had her. just keep working train year round (that is what the hunt test game did for me) and you will have an awesome hunting partner that is ready to fight through the nastiest conditions to find your bird.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I was told to always leave the dog wanting more. Your pup is a very young to be doing so many retrieves I was also told that you should only train for 5minutes at a time when they are so young. You can build drive in any dog if you work at. I do think that you should take a step back with your pup and let him be a pup.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a 10 week old pup and we do about 3-4 very short retrieves and quit. We will also do very short obedience sessions. Today he took this manual off the shelf to start reading up on what comes next!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

No pedigree to hunt? Our Goldens all are naturals at it.

You certainly would be very far ahead getting a Golden from certain lines for the field but for the most part they will turn into the dog you want.

Hunter, agility, couch potato, snuggler, they have it all.


----------

